# Motor Capacitor



## chilepepper (May 4, 2011)

I have an old Roberts Reel to Reel Tape Deck. It needs a motor capacitor replaced. The spec are :2uF, 260 WVAC (Working Volts Alternating Current). It is a metallized paper capacitor. I can't find an exact replacement-probably because it was made in 1967. My question is how far off the exact specs can I go and which direction is better-Higher or lower uF- higher or lower VAC?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi chilepepper and welcome to TSF,

You might be able to get the capacitance you need by paralleling lower microfarad capacitors. For instance, four .5 UF caps paralleled together will give you a 2 UF capacitor. Very often, the voltage rating is larger than what is absolutely needed. If the motor uses 115 VAC, then you might get by with a capacitor that is rated at 175 volts. Note that the peak to peak voltage of 115 volts is 1.414 times 115 volts. 115 is the rms value of the voltage. 

You will need to stay with the paper type capacitors. 

Normally I go to Radio Shack to get those type parts. Likely you can order them somewhere on the web.

Hope this helps,
Best regards,
Mack1


----------

